# Bring out your dead ants



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Hope Apple spell checker has not added a 'u' in the last word.

Put some Nippon granules by the back door at the weekend. Ants are supposed to take it back to the next. Rain is also supposed to wash it into the ground so you can use it on the garden.

All I know is that since we put it down, the patio is scattered with dead ants. We've counted 5 ants who are dragging dead ant bodies out from somewhere by the house wall and leaving them on the patio. We've had to sweep the patio twice so far. 

What I need to know is how do I get the ants to stick the dead in a neat pile?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Brock,

Using a dry paint brush, I believe you must brush the dead ants into a small pile near a wall, the ants will then drag the dead ones out into the open and leave them on or very near to the pile that you have created. Ants create their own burial grounds, when they see a little pile of dead ants, they think that the pile has been started by others and add to it.

I trust this helps, please keep us informed.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just leave them alive

To get on with their lives

The carry no diseases 

Why on earth would we want to kill them?
Watch them

They are fascinating creatures 

Aldra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Aldra, 

I can't find anything in my post that refers to killing them.

I have sat and watched the little critters for hours, they are wonderful little creatures.

Drew


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> Just leave them alive
> 
> To get on with their lives
> 
> ...


 *I agree, as long as they don't start invading the interior of the house, if they do, then its war. :rightfighter6:*


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Not so much fun when they get into your van though. A couple of years ago we had to leave the van parked up on a piece of waste ground as we were visiting a villa. Didn't notice that the little blighters had invaded the van and were everywhere. Took ages to get rid of them (sorry Sandra ). 
This year it seemed like Spain had been overrun with them and virtually everywhere we parked there were nests of them all marching around, mind you I think I might have become a bit paranoid!

Agree that they are fascinating to watch, there are a load that clean up our veranda where we stay in India. Industrious and organised, they drag the dead bugs away by cutting them into manageable portions and cart the bits up the wall to the apartment next to us. Watching them dispose of a cockroach takes forever but nothing gets left. I keep warning Mrs GB not to fall asleep when sunbathing or she'll end up being a goner!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Just leave an old pair of pants outside, they'll automatically put the dead'uns in there. Everything is your pants is dead anyway............allegedly!


----------

